# When should I check for blocks?



## Crispiess (Mar 8, 2018)

When do blocks get release for the following week??


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

To answer the thread topic:

All the time. As much as possible.



Crispiess said:


> When do blocks get release for the following week??


Whenever the station feels like it.


----------



## chuck finley (Aug 2, 2017)

only when you feel like to be jeff bezos slave. seriously, every time I check for blocks. that what it feel like.


----------



## mke (Dec 19, 2016)

I'll give you one, 24 hours before a snow storm hits, plenty of blocks will be available at regular rates, of course they'll be available during the storm for extra $$$ too


----------



## ndigoboy (Mar 24, 2018)

Whenever amzn feels like it.


----------



## cvflexer (Apr 27, 2017)

Reserves for the following week are usually released on Fridays. If you are selected, they send you an email to let you know and you have two hours to accept.


----------

